# Mt cat is now spoiled



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

Pepe is so spoiled. Last year when I started my dogs on raw, Pepe was a good hunter. I often saw him with a mouse, bird, snake (garden variety) or sometimes even a rat. But Pepe has learned to take advantage of the dogs raw diet. Now when I am preparing their food, he sits on the counter watching like a vulture, and meows until my nerves are nearly shot, so I cave in and give him some meat to hush him up. 

His favorites are venison, elk, beef, chicken, turkey, goat, pork, and whatever else I might feed the dogs. He also likes raw eggs and salmon oil. 

I often find him in the dog kennel, sleeping in a dog house too. He likes the wood chips in there. Other times I find him in a crate in my truck, where he enjoys straw to sleep in. 








I am starting to believe that he thinks he is a dog.


----------



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

This is my fat cat Kiki, more commonly called Keekers








She prefers canned cat food, dry cat food, or the gravy from ...(eewww factor here) Pedigree canned dog food. That is what her 1st dog ate a lot and that is how My Poor Kiki Baby got so fat. 

Her activities consist of sleeping, preening, eating, pooping and repeating the cycle. 

She is my most unhealthy pet & weighs in at 15lbs


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Good looking kitties!

Both of my cats are kibble junkies. My mom's cat who would really benefit from raw will eat it for a few days but then stops. I even have video of him eating raw! :sing:


----------



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

My fat cat Kiki needs to lose weight but I can't for the life of me get her to eat much raw meat. If I give it to her every day she snubs it. If I give her a hunk of chicken now and then she might eat it. Red meat....not! Cold meat...no way! So she is a kibble junkie and weighs 15lbs. 

BTW the title of this thread was supposed to say my cat is NOT spoiled....LOL 

Pepe is always in the kitchen begging for meat! I will have to get some pics of that brat eating his score from the dogs dinners :biggrin1:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

One of my cats will not eat cold meat. I have to warm it up by running hot water over it for about a minute. If he walks a way from it after a few minutes, I run some more hot water over it and he will finish it. Crazy cat!


----------

